# Microsoft surface pro charger



## freebird_9924 (Nov 26, 2017)

Hello,

Unfortunately my Microsoft surface pro (1st generation) charger cable broken beyond adapter..

Check screenshot.

Can I fix it ? If not, from where to buy it?

I checked on eBay, various chargers available ranging from 10usd to 70usb.

Can I buy only adaptor with charging cable without that unbroken power cable?


----------



## Rehmanpa (Nov 26, 2017)

Try soldering it and wrapping it with electrical tape?


----------



## flmatter (Nov 26, 2017)

solder or ebay    possibly amazon or microsoft store as well


----------



## freebird_9924 (Nov 26, 2017)

flmatter said:


> solder or ebay    possibly amazon or microsoft store as well


But there are different chargers..some from 10usd and some 20 and on Microsoft website , 70/80usd


----------



## flmatter (Nov 26, 2017)

Does the $10 look correct?    For $10 it is worth the gamble to me   or solder like @Rehmanpa  suggested


----------

